# New hens any 1 know what kind it is?



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi dizzy bear. Don't know that I've seen you before so welcome to the forum.


----------



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi thanks been on for a couple of months still getting my head round using it


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That hen looks a lot like my Partridge Rock. This is a photo I found online, but Cinnamon Hen has these markings on her feathers.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Isn't that the lace from a Wyandotte? Or am I completely wrong. What is that breed standard book everyone talks about? Help!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Isn't that the lace from a Wyandotte? Or am I completely wrong. What is that breed standard book everyone talks about? Help!


Storey's Guide to Poultry Breeds?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you! I'll look into that today. Is that lace?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a Wyandotte, she will have a rose comb with more of the lighter color in the feathers. A Partridge Rock will have the small single comb with the pointy striping on each feather.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

She does look like a Partridge Rock. A lovely bird with very nice lacing!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Barnvelder is what she looks like to me.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Barnvelder is what she looks like to me.


OOooo, I had to look that one up and they are very similar to the Partridge coloring, VERY similar. I think to be sure you would have to know where she came from and have better photos, especially of the neckline feathers.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

You can also tell by egg color. They lay dark eggs similar to a Maran egg just not quite that dark.


----------

